# Bianchi 1885, Made in Italy?



## singlespeed1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Is the Bianchi 1885/Ultegra made in Italy? Is the Celeste frame color available on the bike? The Bianchi badge on the steer tube as oppose to the sticker means that the bike is made in Italy correct. Thanks in advance for your help.

Chris


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I don't think the "raised" headtube badge is necessarily dispositive of whether it's made in Italy. If it's made in Italy it should have a sticker toward the bottom bracket that reads "reparto corse" (or racing department) that is yellow, and it should say made in Italy. Also, go on the bianchi.com -- not bianchiusa.com -- web site. I remember seeing the 1885 Ultegra there, which suggests it's made in Italy. Some Bianchi USA frames are also made in Taiwan. Confusing, I know. There was an earlier thread on this particular forum expressing some frustration about how vague Bianchi is about where their frames are built.


----------



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

*It's a RC*

For 2006 it was still an RC bike, as far as 2007 goes I would still assume so. The bike is in the born to perform section below the 928 lugged. I would say that it is still made in Italy.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a question....My virata headbadge says "facbrica italiana velocipeda" or similar (I'm not looking at it now). Do they just stamp this on all frames even if they're not made in Italy? The virata isn't RC


----------



## singlespeed1 (Mar 15, 2006)

yater said:


> I have a question....My virata headbadge says "facbrica italiana velocipeda" or similar (I'm not looking at it now). Do they just stamp this on all frames even if they're not made in Italy? The virata isn't RC


The virata is made in Taiwan. But that could depend on what year your virata is. As far as i know the bikes with the headbadge are made in Italy. What year is your bike?

Chris


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

singlespeed1 said:


> The virata is made in Taiwan. But that could depend on what year your virata is. As far as i know the bikes with the headbadge are made in Italy. What year is your bike?
> 
> Chris


It's an '05. It's not lugged except the seatclamp.....but it sure is a nice ride. I should also say that it's not actually a headbadge but a sticker. I don't really care where it was made but I wonder why they would badge them "made in Italy" if they're made in Taiwan?


----------

